# bit worried about new baby bearded dragon



## kaylee92x (Jul 5, 2012)

Me and my boyfriend got a baby bearded dragon yesterday, its only 5/6 weeks old just wondering how much he/she ment to be eating? Before we took it home they fed in the morning in a tank of about 5 or 6 other beardies, he/she ate one cricket at night and we left a bit of carrot in the tank, in the mornin half of the carrot left had gone. This morning she ate 3 crickets and we got her to have a little drink of water with dropping droplets on her nose, we was out for a few hours and had eaten some more carrot and later 1 more cricket. We've left some new fresh cucumber out for now. She/he doesn't seem to interested in crickets but seems to watching them and herself in the reflections in the glass and going for the crickets but wrong way as a reflection. We tried feeding her in a seperate box and it freaked her out. Just hope that for now 4/5 crickets a day will be enough? Also some of the crickets seem bigger than others, shop gave us a box of small/med crickets n we try put small ones in but some seem really big so maybe they filling her up quicker? Still as small to fit between her eyes, tanks set up is fine triple checked with shop owner. Also today after freaking out in sepreate box for feeding the entire body was very dark (its a orangy/red/yellow/grey colour very light usually) not just the beard, read this could be a sign of soaking in the uv light, to cold or stressed or sheading. We think she could be begining to shed? Any info and advice would be great as we are bit worried about he/she as people say they should be eating 20 crickets a day. Thanks


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Well congratulations on the new one 

Firstly the beardy may not be eating much as she's been moved between tanks etc, so don't try feeding her in a separate box. Leave her alone apart from feeding, cleaning and water changes for the first week or two. I would also consider other live foods such as locusts or dubia roaches as this may tempt her to eat more. The 'any food that fits between the eyes' is a guideline, so as long as it's around that size they can handle it 

Carrot should only be fed occasionally - Untitled Document < have a look at this website for other good veg to feed. Also if it's young they tend to ignore veg unless it's bright and/or moving.

If they go a dark colour it may mean that she is cold, stressed or possibly shedding (although their colours usually just fade around this time).

Could you possibly explain your setup? As in temperatures, tank size, UVB etc? As this may be a part of why she is dark and not eating loads (as young beardies tend to be dustbins!) I'm sure it is all fine, and she should start eating loads more within the next few days/week


----------



## kaylee92x (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks we've been reading up but just wanted more answers really. The tank is 48 gal, the cooler side is between 25/26 and basking spot is between 35/36, the heat lamp is a 60watt bulb as higher watt was making the tank reach up to 50+ degrees celcus. We bought the viv 2nd hand and already had uv in, said will need changing in 3 months and in the bag we got given has two blubs in. A repti glo 26wat 10.0 uvb compact and a repti glo 2.0 26watt compact so we presume that's what's in the tank? Altho we did say today we will go buy some new ones so we defo can be sure what's in there. She's gone to sleep now and her colours are coming back, must of just been a stressful couple of days for her  any advice on anythin is more than welcome as this is our first reptile and been going off reptile books etc


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

To be honest I have no idea about gallons etc! Do you have rough measurements of the viv?

The basking spot temperature should be a bit higher than that to allow for sufficient thermoregulation, try upping the temperature to 40-45C (105-115F). It seems hot but remember their natural habitat is Australia in the outback 

If you are using a compact UVB and you aren't quite sure which % it is I would suggest getting a UVB tube and reflector. The best one on the market is the Arcadia T5 12%, which only requires changing every 12 months. For a beardy you need a high percentage, whereas animals in rainforests/heavy cover or nocturnal need lower (2-5%).

Yet another thing (sorry I feel like I'm bombarding you a bit!) are you using any supplements such as calcium powder or nutrabol?


----------



## kaylee92x (Jul 5, 2012)

Its 90cm long and 45 cm high, we got calcium and d3 supulment but been told can overdose with the d3 so gonna get some normal calcuim and use the d3 every other day sort of thing. Yeh were just gonna buy some new bulbs in the morning so we know she's getting, plus can be changed same time as the light etc. Does it need to be a bit higher with her being a baby? Just guy at shop said our temps where fine and says in books? Altho we turned the heat mat off as we had woodchip in at first but she seemed to struggle and the crickets were hiding so we took it out and put towel roll down but don't want to burn her with the heat mat being on? Don't worry about questioning me its helpful lol !


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

That size tank is ok while your beardy is young but should be upgraded to a 4ftx2ft when older (as they are quite active and will use the space)

Your right with the calcium+d3 powder, plain calcium should be used on the days where you don't use powder with d3 (as you can't really overdose with just calcium). I would consider getting some kind of multivitamin powder (such as nutrabol or repashy calcium plus). This powder just provides what is probably lacking in the food we give, as, however hard we try, it'll never be a nutritious as their natural diet. 

I wouldn't always believe what shops say, as they aren't necessarily right (I've heard some rubbish off of many!). Try upping the basking temperatures and see what behaviour your beardy exhibits. If it is constantly down the cold end then the temperatures are too hot and should then be turned down. Beardies should bask for short periods of time over the course of the day, not constantly basking so just keep an eye on her behaviour and adjust the temperatures accordingly. Also heat mats are generally not needed (unless your house gets uber cold at night).

When she is young keep her on lino, reptile carpet or newspaper, basically anything she can't accidentally swallow (young beardies are more prone to eating the substrate causing their digestive system to become blocked).


----------



## kaylee92x (Jul 5, 2012)

We going to get a bigger tank when she's older and today were getting some new bulbs, they where coils that's was in and read that strips are better so getting some of them I think. Sounds a good idea with the vitamins, I got her to have quiet a big drink this morning to keep her hydrated as not eating much, we need to get a background aswell as she's still chasing her reflection and chasing the crickets in it! And gonna up the basking temp and she how she gets on. She went normal colours when she went sleep last night, then this morning she was still asleep when I woke up and she was really dark again but think she could been cold as the temp had droped to 25degrees?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

A night time drop in temperatures is good, it's what would happen in the wild and allows for periods of rest. 25C is absolutely fine, any lower than 20C is when people consider it too cold. Expect her to be a little darker at nights/early morning as it's just due to the cooler temperatures, she should soon perk up and become colourful again after some basking.

A background is a good idea, it may make her feel more secure in her tank as well.

Sounds like you have everything in control and sorted now  enjoy your little one, if you have anymore questions just post in here or the lizard section


----------



## kaylee92x (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice  hopefully she's gonna start settling in soon she was licking my hand aswell before, see how she gets on over the weekend


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

The best place to get the UVB bulbs and controller from is Surrey pet supplies online and I would get the Arcadia t5 with the 12% bulb. I would also get rid of the heatmat unless your house drops below 60-65 and then if it does use on the wall of the viv out the way as your baby could burn itself on it. Don't rely on shops for advice, this is your best bet as this is where the people who have than and know. I'm newish to this as I had mine at 4 weeks old and he's now 16 weeks old and this forum as answered all my questions. :welcome:


----------



## kaylee92x (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeh she seems a lot livelier now she's been jumping round like a loon! We got some 10.0 uv bulbs (my boyfriend nows more on it) but had to get coils not strips as can't find strips to fit in the shop. We got some micro crickets and after a hour of the new light she perked up and she ate about 12 crickets so happy now, we put a backgound in too she's not getting confused now where the crickets are. Made up!


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

This is what I feed my beardies on
Dandelions but make sure they are free from pesticides I have a patch in my garden which keep especially for mine
Spinach
Cabbage
Spring greens
Parsley
Coriander
Carrot tops not the carrots
Lettuce but this has no nutrient value
Strawberrys
Grapes

We also dust our veg with nutrobal 
A good tip is to go to your local supermarket just before closing time as they mark down a lot of the veg 

As for insects we feed ours on
Crickets
Locust
Morio worms
Calci worms
Roaches

You can buy ready prepared dry bearded dragon feed but I've never had any success with this both mine turn their nose up at it :lol2:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Just to say some of that list is good but I would not recommend spinach (at least not in large quantities or frequently). It causes the binding of calcium so that it is not available for your beardies use


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Just to say some of that list is good but I would not recommend spinach (at least not in large quantities or frequently). It causes the binding of calcium so that it is not available for your beardies use


I try to make sure mine have a varied diet but that is a new one on me wasn't aware of that


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

I would also recommend getting a good book on bearded dragons I find mine priceless :2thumb:
It's money well spent


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Drop the carrot off the list pal not good for beardies, you should only feed this very rarely :2thumb:


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Drop the carrot off the list pal not good for beardies, you should only feed this very rarely :2thumb:


I never feed mine the actual carrot just the greens of the carrots:2thumb: which I'm assuming is ok


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Toggsy said:


> I never feed mine the actual carrot just the greens of the carrots:2thumb: which I'm assuming is ok


Yep that fine mate, I'm not used to carrot with the green top bit, hard to get around here unless you spend a lot on veg lol.

The actual carrot is very high in vitimans A which in not good for beardies


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Have a look at this list > Nutrition Content

It explains the whole oxalic acid (the stuff that binds to the calcium) and also goitrogens (both of which should be avoided)

There are a surprising amount of foods that should actually be avoided that people don't know about, but as long as they are fed the varied diet and the high in oxalates/goitrogens foods are avoided/fed very rarely you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

^^^^ was looking for that great reference for people ^^^


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> ^^^^ was looking for that great reference for people ^^^


:2thumb: It's pretty good, although I really hope they didn't try feeding their dragon cheerios...


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

I also offer mine pinkies but this is only as a treat ie if they have been off their food as shouldn't feed them on these as regular diet.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Toggsy said:


> I also offer mine pinkies but this is only as a treat ie if they have been off their food as shouldn't feed them on these as regular diet.


Perfectly fine for a treat as long as the beardie is big/old enough :2thumb:


----------



## kaylee92x (Jul 5, 2012)

Bit concerned again as the past 2 hours and keeps sticking her back leg out and keeps it held up/out yet, she's running around fine on it ? Is this just a random habbit she's started doing?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/854960-lizard-sleeping-positions-4.html <Check the 3rd post on this (one of the last pictures). Was it anything like that?

I wouldn't worried unless they had problems moving around, sometimes they just get into strange sleeping positions


----------



## kaylee92x (Jul 5, 2012)

A little bit but was back leg and raised a lot higher and was awake not asleep? Seems ok now not dragging it or anything ok walking round and chasing crickets etc


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Just keep an eye on it, I'm sure it's just one of those strange positions that they get themselves in


----------

